# Video Tutorial: How to Make Decent Looping Samples + Free Musical Wine Glasses Kontakt Library



## Dave Hilowitz (Nov 1, 2018)

In this video, I explore various techniques for making samples loop. 

First, I cover the options available within Kontakt, then I investigate external tools: LoopAuditioneer and WaveLab. 

At the end of the video, I put theory into practice by recording some musical wine glasses and making them into a Kontakt Library. The link to the free Kontakt library is in the description to the YouTube video.

No, I didn't cover EndlessWav, although I probably should have. Next time.


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 1, 2018)

Dave Hilowitz said:


> In this video, I explore various techniques for making samples loop.
> 
> First, I cover the options available within Kontakt, then I investigate external tools: LoopAuditioneer and WaveLab.
> 
> ...



I watched this earlier today. Your videos are great! Keep up the good work and thanks for the samples!


----------

